# Stoddard Double Eagle



## southern Maine diver (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey everyone...
 My wife (Pam) is trying to teach me how to use the camera and upload photos, so I thought I would start with the bottle that got me absolutely hooked on bottle diving. 

 This Stoddard Double Eagle half pint was found in Kittery, Maine just outside of the oldest US Naval shipyard in the US, the Portsmouth Naval Shipyard, Kittery, Maine. 
 I found it while working on a boat mooring in the local area. I have regular photos of what the bottle looked like before (covered with pink coraline algae) and this is what it looked like after it was cleaned up with muriatic acid and then it was tumbled by a Pro.  

 This bottle is absolutely one of mymost exciting finds and it is a prized possession! It was found in salt water, at 23 feet on the border between Maine and New Hampshire. Next time, I'll post a phot of the Stoddard Cornucopia/Urn  one pint that was found about 300 feet away!

 Thanks for looking,
 Wayne[]


----------



## bearswede (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice find, Wayne...

 I just sold one of those... Yours cleaned up really well!!


 Ron


----------



## Miles (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, that's a real beauty of a flask. I love the stretch marks in the glass.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 10, 2005)

Very nice Wayne, We just don't dig many flasks down here, mostly jugs and bottles for alcohol.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 30, 2019)

Still my prized possession... "Glass from the Past..."


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 30, 2019)

I can see why. Great bottle.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks shotdwn, after many years, this bottle still holds a special place in my heart...


----------



## sandchip (May 5, 2019)

I missed this one first time around.  Absolute killer find.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 11, 2019)

WOW, That's a nice bottle. Congrats. LEON.


----------

